# Sore nose? ugh...probably tmi lol.....



## Lisa (Dec 9, 2010)

Ok - I've been debating whether to post or not...so here goes...

I had a cold a couple (few?) weeks ago, nose kept running...and running...since getting over the cold, I have a sore spot on my nose - it is at the end, inside and is REALLY starting to irritate me.....

The end has some swelling, and some clear fluid/ooze inside...yep - yukky- feels like a pimple wants to form but it doesn't feel like it.....

UGH!.....I'm getting tied of waking up with half my nose gunked up and the mini-nosebleeds too.....

Anyone else get these? I thought I saw a little pus this morning when I cleaned up, but wasn't sure and haven't seen anything else like it so far today.....


----------



## Nica (Dec 9, 2010)

Yep had them. I used to have terrible allergies as a kid and when they acted up stuff like that would go on. It sucks but it will get better.. be careful if it gets bigger or hangs on awhile with the remicade you are on, it most likely is an infection albeit a minor one, so keep an eye out!

BTW is this the ONLY place on the web where you can feel like snot is TMI and poo is not???:ylol:


----------



## Lisa (Dec 9, 2010)

ROFL - thanks Nica!....I've had spots like this before, but not as long or as icky.....I did just have Remicade on Monday - the sore was already there....of COURSE I don't mention something as small as this and risk not getting infused.....in fact, I got infused back in the spring with laryngitis!.....nurses in the apheresis clinic were pretty clueless......


----------



## Nica (Dec 9, 2010)

LOL I understand! I am on no Humira for a few weeks and SCARED. It's the holidays, I ALWAYS flare around the holidays and now no Humira till this viral whatever the hell it is goes away><

I hope your nose feels better!


----------



## Lisa (Dec 9, 2010)

thanks! Hope your viral whatever heads out soon too!


----------



## Nica (Dec 9, 2010)

Me too!! Is that normal on a biologic, feels like a minor cold with a bit of an earache and sore throat... nothing the doc could see bacterial.


----------

